# Snow white developing loads of cracks



## DSChief (Jan 3, 2014)

Relatively new Jyunpaku < 1 yr. is show lots of cracking, Have treated it with kid gloves
no long soaks, no hot or cold conditions & no drops!
is it total junk now?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 3, 2014)

I stopped carrying this stone because of this problem. Is it trash? No, it's just crazed, but it can lead to cracking in the sense that pieces could come loose. I hope you bought the based version, if not don't hesitate to mount it up before it breaks.


----------



## jai (Jan 3, 2014)

my chosera 10k has done this but a lot less than in you picture and I don't soak it for more than 5 minutes. I don't even soak it anymore I just dip it in and out. its pretty annoying considering that I paid over 200 for the stone.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 3, 2014)

That happened to my Arashiyama many moons ago, and it's still in one piece, even after dozens of soaks and repeated drying.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 3, 2014)

jai said:


> my chosera 10k has done this but a lot less than in you picture and I don't soak it for more than 5 minutes. I don't even soak it anymore I just dip it in and out. its pretty annoying considering that I paid over 200 for the stone.




The Chosera 10k will break in half following this so I strongly advise you to mount it before that happens.


----------



## cord_steele (Jan 3, 2014)

Choseras are not any more prone to cracking than other stones, and the crazing they acquire does NOT lead to cracking. 

The stones that are prone to cracking are the ultra-thirsty stones like the synthetic aotos, where water can get deep into the stone. Choseras are very hard, very dense, and do not soak up a lot of water. Because of their hardness, choseras are used a lot by woodworkers for their chisels. Among this group of people, the chosera 10k is revered as one of the best stones ever made.

Time to put this bit of internet mythology to rest.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 3, 2014)

cord_steele said:


> Choseras are not any more prone to cracking than other stones, and the crazing they acquire does NOT lead to cracking.
> 
> The stones that are prone to cracking are the ultra-thirsty stones like the synthetic aotos, where water can get deep into the stone. Choseras are very hard, very dense, and do not soak up a lot of water. Because of their hardness, choseras are used a lot by woodworkers for their chisels. Among this group of people, the chosera 10k is revered as one of the best stones ever made.
> 
> Time to put this bit of internet mythology to rest.




As someone who used to retail Chosera stones I can assure you that I've heard of way too many stories of these stones cracking in half. My own 5k broke across the middle. The most prevalent is the 5k followed by the 10k. Sorry but this is no myth.


PS - cord_steele, you're banned again (for the 5th time), give it up already


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 3, 2014)

I would say mounting it just to play it safe is sound advice...


----------



## dreamwalker (Jan 4, 2014)

My 5k Chosera have same condition like that,kind of annoying ......


----------



## DSChief (Jan 4, 2014)

Had some cabinet grade 3/4" ply, so I cut to the same dimensions as the stone & epoxied & clamped over night.

had an off the wall idea, have some Tite-Bond III wood working glue. It is water soluble, so I was thinking about
mixing a couple of tablespoons worth with a cup of warm water & brushing multiple coats onto the stone letting it soak in
to help stabilize the matrix.

I don't think it should adversely affect the stones capacity to cut metal too much.

What do you guy's think?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 4, 2014)

DSChief said:


> Had some cabinet grade 3/4" ply, so I cut to the same dimensions as the stone & epoxied & clamped over night.
> 
> had an off the wall idea, have some Tite-Bond III wood working glue. It is water soluble, so I was thinking about
> mixing a couple of tablespoons worth with a cup of warm water & brushing multiple coats onto the stone letting it soak in
> ...




I wouldn't use any glue on the surface of the stone, I think that you'd feel this when sharpening, plus it might screw with your edge - who knows. I've found that the crazing doesn't effect sharpening at all. If you're worried about support then maybe lacquer the sides of the stone but I'd stay away from the surface.


----------



## DSChief (Jan 4, 2014)

thanks for the advice, will work on the sides. I read someplace where people use lacquer & paper to wrap J-Nats


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 4, 2014)

I bought a second hand Chosera 10K,after about a year it crazed.Did not effect sharpening,have not used it much since I bought a gesshin 8K.Maybe I'll make a base for it like the one on the Kitayama.


----------



## adam92 (Feb 20, 2021)

My Snow white also have crazed problem, is use nail polisher the side & bottom, not the sharpening surface, now the crazed problem is solved.


----------



## wombat (Feb 23, 2021)

I've got one on order, sounds like it's going to need special treatment. Reassuring to read that it doesn't affect sharpening, assuming it stays in one piece of course.


----------



## adam92 (Feb 23, 2021)

wombat said:


> I've got one on order, sounds like it's going to need special treatment. Reassuring to read that it doesn't affect sharpening, assuming it stays in one piece of course.


Don't worry, It won't break, but better lacquer the side & bottom when it's arrived.


----------



## wombat (Feb 24, 2021)

Will that prevent it from drying out? I suppose that might be the point...


----------



## adam92 (Feb 24, 2021)

wombat said:


> Will that prevent it from drying out? I suppose that might be the point...


I don't have the drying problem, but definitely revent spider crack.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 24, 2021)

I am always interested (and saddened) to hear these reports.

My Choseras (400, 1k, 3k) and Junpaku have not had this problem. Mine are NEVER soaked, not even a little bit. Strictly S&G. They were sealed before use. I live in a mostly dry environment. I have no idea how intimately these observations are related.


----------



## mpier (Feb 24, 2021)

My Choseras are all on bases I’ve never had any problems strictly splash and go, but the same can be said about my Snow White which as cracks everywhere within three months of light use. I honestly can’t believe they even still sell that stone, not that I didn’t like it though but now I’m just sad to even look at it


----------

